
Ask HN: Folks with RSI, what area did you go into or how did you overcome it? - RSIThrowaway
My RSI(pain in my pectorals and arms) has recently gotten worst, is dragging me into depression and has me fearing for my future.<p>I&#x27;m not sure I can go on like this and have been looking for lifestyle alternatives.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear what those in the community who have had to deal with RSI did to overcome their condition or what others think would be good alternative career paths without much typing. I&#x27;m open to _anything_.<p>My profile in some keywords: web and network security analyst, love to cook, love sport and yoga, python programmer, structured thinker, philosophy geek, love explaining stuff, I like to think I have a way with words(German, Spanish and English). If you have any ideas or remarks I&#x27;m pretty interested in reading them :).
======
corysama
I was diagnosed with cubital tunnel (tennis elbow) after a multi-month stretch
of intense coding. I became seriously concerned when I started feeling needle
stabs in my hands at random points in the day. Doctor told me I needed
surgery. I managed to dodge that, but it wasn't simple. I had to commit to
paying attention to my hands 24/7 for months. Once I made up my mind, it
wasn't really hard, just continuously inconvenient.

Here's what it involved:

Self-massage and stretching before, during after typing and throughout the
day. Mostly improvised, but this video "Essential Hand Stretches For
Guitarists"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSrfB7JIzxY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSrfB7JIzxY)
helped a lot.

One keyboard on my desk, another on my lap. One mouse on my desk, another
below the desk on a pedestal on my left-hand side. Constantly switched between
them to cut down on repetition.

Hunt-and-peck typing with my fingers hanging loose as if my hands were
paralyzed. Similar minimal-contact, minimal wrist-effort use of the mouse.

Don't let my forearm rest on anything ever.

Stopped wearing rings or my watch.

Lots of breaks. Lots of getting up and walking around.

It has been 10 years and my hands still don't like typing a whole lot. But, I
never typed nearly as much as I did that one year. I haven't had any
significant problems since that recovery.

~~~
RSIThrowaway
Thank you very much, that sounds quite encouraging.

What do you mean by "hunt-and-peck typing?" Like, using only your index
fingers and moving your hand from your arm over the keyboard?

~~~
corysama
Yep. Moving my whole arm and mostly using my middle finger. Typing like a
zombie with my arms out and my hands hanging loose.

------
Mz
1) Consumed plain gelatin daily as a supplement (mixed in hot water, added
apple juice) to support my tendons and ligaments. Did this for a year or two.

2) Cleaned my keyboard regularly with peroxide.

3) I have heard resistance training can help.

